# [Email Server] Autentificacion SSL (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Estoy siguiendo este tutorial para implementar postfix con soporte ssl

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/virt-mail-howto.xml

Estoy batallando en el punto 5 del tutorial (Certificados SSL para Postfix y Apache)

Noten estas lineas

Se supone que los archivos que intenta copiar no existen pero en el procedimiento inmediatamente anterior debieron ser creados.

localhost misc # cp newcert.pem /etc/postfix

cp: cannot stat `newcert.pem': No such file or directory

localhost misc # cp demoCA/cacert.pem /etc/postfix

cp: cannot stat `demoCA/cacert.pem': No such file or directory

Si estoy siguiendo el proceso al pie de la letra que debo estar haciendo mal ???

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Sigo sin poder avanzar mucho con esto, recibo correos de esta forma

 Out: 220 midominio.com ESMTP Postfix

 In:  EHLO dominioorigen.com

 Out: 250-midominio.com

 Out: 250-PIPELINING

 Out: 250-SIZE 10240000

 Out: 250-ETRN

 Out: 250-STARTTLS

 Out: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

 Out: 250-8BITMIME

 Out: 250 DSN

 In:  STARTTLS

 Out: 454 4.7.0 TLS not available due to local problem

 In:  QUIT

 Out: 221 2.0.0 Bye

Que deberia revisar ??

----------

## JotaCE

Creo que avanzo algo pero no lo suficiente.... miren esto

```
localhost misc # telnet localhost 25

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 midominio ESMTP Postfix

ehlo localhost

250-localhost.midominio

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-8BITMIME

250 DSN

quit

221 2.0.0 Bye
```

Hasta ahi pensaba que el servicio TLS estaba disponible. pero no.... el log me dice esto

```
Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: < mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: EHLO mail-yx0-f174.google.com

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-localhost.midominio

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-PIPELINING

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-ETRN

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-STARTTLS

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: match_list_match: mail-yx0-f174.google.com: no match

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: match_list_match: 209.85.213.174: no match

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250-8BITMIME

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 250 DSN

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: < mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: STARTTLS

[b]Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 454 4.7.0 TLS not available due to local problem[/b]

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: < mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: QUIT

Jan 16 18:53:01 localhost postfix/smtpd[23392]: > mail-yx0-f174.google.com[209.85.213.174]: 221 2.0.0 Bye

```

Ningun correo de googlemail o gmail llega a mi servidor y en la cuenta de administrador me llega un mensaje como este.

Transcript of session follows.

```
Out: 220 localhost.midominio ESMTP Postfix

 In:  EHLO mail-yw0-f46.google.com

 Out: 250-localhost.midominio

 Out: 250-PIPELINING

 Out: 250-SIZE 10240000

 Out: 250-ETRN

 Out: 250-STARTTLS

 Out: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

 Out: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN

 Out: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

 Out: 250-8BITMIME

 Out: 250 DSN

 In:  STARTTLS

[b] Out: 454 4.7.0 TLS not available due to local problem[/b]

 In:  QUIT

 Out: 221 2.0.0 Bye
```

Creo que mis archivos certificados no estan bien aun que los he hecho de acuerdo al manual.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> TLS not available due to local problem

 

yo de postfix lo justito pero este tipo de historias a mi siempre me han ocurrido cuando andaba mareando con los certificados.

Se me ocurren dos cosas : que hayas creado la clave con una frase de paso o bien que no estés usando el certificado correcto. 

Pon postfix en modo de depuración y a ver que te cuenta. 

No tienes nada raro en los logs aparte de lo que has puesto arriba ??

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   TLS not available due to local problem 
> 
> yo de postfix lo justito pero este tipo de historias a mi siempre me han ocurrido cuando andaba mareando con los certificados.
> 
> Se me ocurren dos cosas : que hayas creado la clave con una frase de paso o bien que no estés usando el certificado correcto. 
> ...

 

Voy a probar generar una vez mas los certificados.... haber como me va.... luego les cuento.

----------

## JotaCE

Creo que ya resolvi el tema con TLS

```
an 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-PIPELINING

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-VRFY

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-ETRN

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-STARTTLS

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: match_list_match: mail-vx0-f173.google.com: no match

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: match_list_match: 209.85.220.173: no match

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250-8BITMIME

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 250 DSN

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: < mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: STARTTLS

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: > mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]: 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

Jan 22 23:23:58 mail postfix/smtpd[11548]: setting up TLS connection from mail-vx0-f173.google.com[209.85.220.173]
```

Ahora mi problema es otro, que al parecer no es un problema pero me inquieta.

Cada cierto tiempo en mi log aparecen mensaje como este....

```
warning: connect to transport scan: Connection refused
```

Como dice warning creo que realmente no es un problema pero si me molesta mucho verlo en el log

Algun comentario ???

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> warning: connect to transport scan: Connection refused

 

no estoy seguro pero puede ser que tengas activado el filtrado de contenido y no tengas amavisd/clamd o algo similar funcionando ?

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   warning: connect to transport scan: Connection refused 
> 
> no estoy seguro pero puede ser que tengas activado el filtrado de contenido y no tengas amavisd/clamd o algo similar funcionando ?
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues despues de batallar un poco mas me di cuenta que en el archivo /etc/postfix/master.cf faltaban estas dos lineas

```
dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=mail:mail argv=/usr/libexec/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${recipient}
```

Ahora mi log al enviar correos a gmail.com por ejemplo muestra dos lineas con lo siguiente...

```
Feb 10 21:54:25 mail postfix/smtp[13017]: certificate verification failed for gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com: num=20:unable to get local issuer certificate

Feb 10 21:54:25 mail postfix/smtp[13017]: certificate verification failed for gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com: num=27:certificate not trusted
```

QUe significa eso ?

----------

